# 07/19/07



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Is that chunks of bait in the picture? ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

I think he's trying to say he sleeps with da fishes ;D ;D

Nice fishes though.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Is that chunks of bait in the picture?  ;D


I'm sure that was just a few leftovers from lunch. 

Chunk 'em if you got 'em!!!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

matbe he yaked them up


----------

